# 2005 fuji professional - finally done !



## poon8works (Apr 21, 2008)

finally done up my 2005 fuji carbon frame after being hit by a drunk driver on the highway @ 110 kilometers per hour from behind. I'm still alive; but now i'm madder and stronger than hell . 

has all campy record components. with the easton carbon wheels : 13.6 lbs. 
with my clinchers i can get it up to legal 15 lbs. 

this bike rides like a dream and races just as fast. 

now all i need to do is get the "body" to spec ! 

thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Glad you're alive. That has always been one of my favourite-looking frames. It looks outstanding the way you've built it up. Stay safe out there.


----------



## poon8works (Apr 21, 2008)

thanks for the reply.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

That is way light! Nice job.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Nice. Enjoy!


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow- just Wow. That wheel set makes me envious!


----------



## poon8works (Apr 21, 2008)

thanks....it took me a while to decide what components i wanted on it and wheelset. 
i was thinking of zipp, but alot of bikes have zipps already and i wanted something different. 
this easton set is great; as eastons are a great wheel company: they used to be velomax

thanks again. 

c.


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

I don't mean anything by this- just wondering.... is it possible to take the stickers off the easton's or are they graphed on the wheel directly?


----------



## poon8works (Apr 21, 2008)

i can take off the stickers if i want that "stelthy look" ... 

thanks

C


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Great looking bike. You aught to post it on Dirt Boy's website.


----------



## poon8works (Apr 21, 2008)

hey thanks for your reply 

i road from calgary alberta to austin texas in 2006 to raise $$ for cancer survivors and to ride in the lance armstrong ride for the roses in austin ! 

good luck with your fundraising and support for such a great cause! 

www.cancervive.ca

c.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Appreciate the thought. Should be a fun ride.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

whoa. you spec'd it out light! I dig it!

post the build list! I'm sure we could come up with some ideas to get it lighter!


----------

